# Calling Hymer B678 Owners.



## BarnacleBob (Oct 31, 2010)

I am considering the purchase of a new Hymer B678 on a Fiat ALKO
Chassis, with a 3.0L engine and automatic transmission which I am used to. 
As this model has been around for a couple of years( I think), I would be very interested to receive comments and/or experiences from any owners.

Bob


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

As this model is not in the 2013 Hymer range, the vehicle you are looking at must be the last of the line, make sure the price reflects a discontinued model.

tony


----------



## BarnacleBob (Oct 31, 2010)

Hello Tony,
Thanks for your response.
I am pretty sure that the B678 is available for 2013, according to the Hymer website and a UK and a Belgian dealer. It has just not been chosen to be part of the range of models now being marketed by the new UK dealer network. Therefore is not listed in the 2013 UK catalogue along with several other Hymer models.

Bob


----------



## BarnacleBob (Oct 31, 2010)

So is there really no MHF member that owns a Hymer B678?


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

*Hymer B678*

Hi
I have a 2011 B694 which is similar.
I looked at the slightly shorter van but decided that the shorter length led to a reduced garage with much less wardrobe and storage space.
My 694 is on the 4.25 chassis, 3tr engine and I am delighted with it.
If you want any more info, please contact me.
Try Palmowski in Bielefeld for a good deal. Julian there speaks good English.
Regards
Alshymer


----------



## Hawcara (Jun 1, 2009)

Hi Alshymer, did you buy your van from them?
Just curious for the future, what are the problems, what about warranty in the UK, assume they are all LHD/
Thank you


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

*Hymer B678*

Hi
I didn't buy from them, but negotiated with Julian for a friend to do so.
It seemed a painless operation and Palmowski are accredited Hymer Concessionaires.
The warranty is a Europe wide warranty, so you should have no problems, although of course UK dealers won't like it too much!!!
Big cash saving though and up to date products.
I think that you can order RHD but why would you want to?
Regards
Alshymer


----------

